#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Krampfadern-Operation >

## Dirk1974

Guten Tag zusammen,
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich werde am Montag aufgrund meiner Krampfadern operiert, dazu müsste ich mir Kompressionsstrümpfe besorgen, welche ich auch zum OP-Termin mitnehmen muss. Allerdings wurde mir eben (Freiatg 14 Uhr) meine Tasche beim Sport geklaut, in der meine Kompressionsstrümpfe drin waren. Jetzt bin ich ein bisschen panisch, weil ich nicht weiß woher und wie ich jetzt neue bekommen soll, da ich  kein Rezept mehr habe, und die Strümpfe ja alle speziell angepasst sind. Ich kann jetzt auch keinen Arzt mehr erreichen, da sie jetzt alle bis Montag geschlossen haben.
Es wird ausdrücklich im Erinnerungsschreiben drauf hingewiesen, die Strümpfe am OP-Tag mitzunehmen, kann es passieren, dass am Montag die OP verweigert wird? 
Für jede Antwort bin ich sehr dankbar 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Dirk, 
oh je, das ist ja blöd gelaufen.
Ruf sofort in der Klinik/Ambulanz an, in der die OP stattfinden sollte und schildere die Situation.
Vermutlich wird die OP verschoben. Du brauchst ja neue Strümpfe und die müssen erst angefertigt werden. Sicher bekommst Du von dort ein neues Rezept.
Wenn in der Ambulanz niemand zu erreichen ist, dann lass Dich über die Zentrale mit dem diensthabenden Arzt verbinden.
LG gisie

----------

